

A computer system to detect blackjack card counters. - RiderOfGiraffes
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/tayside_and_central/8298934.stm

======
quant18
Original paper may be found at:
[http://www.computing.dundee.ac.uk/staff/jessehoey/papers/zut...](http://www.computing.dundee.ac.uk/staff/jessehoey/papers/zutis_hoey_blackjack09.pdf)

"Who's Counting?: Real-Time Blackjack Monitoring for Card Counting Detection"
presented at the International Conference on Computer Vision Systems (ICVS),
in Ličge, Belgium from October 13-15.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Good find - thanks.

